

The coming U.S. population boom will bring new economic vitality - jseliger
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB20001424052748704509704575018990188917592.html#mod=todays_us_weekend_journal

======
gills
Population ponzi a sustainable productive economy does not make.

~~~
chancho
Although I mostly agree with you, what are some examples of economies that
suffered as a result of overpopulation? China and India seem to be doing fine.
I mean, it seems obvious that the wave has to break but I just don't think
we've seen it happen yet so it's hard to predict. (Not a history buff so maybe
I'm missing something obvious.)

